# Household insurance



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

Hello,

I have just spoken to the lovely Lindsey in our household department and she advised she has some awesome deals on household insurance..

If your household insurance is due within the next 30 days and you would like a quote then drop me a PM and I will get Lindsey to give you a call.

Many thanks

Dan 
A-Plan Insurance
0845-0711234


----------

